# Please Help Me Disable My Viper Alarm



## alarmnoob702 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello,

*I'd like to permanently disable my Viper Alarm.* (You should see images of the remote below.) 

It's malfunctioning in a major way. The most frequent problem is that an irregular, soft, and continuous beep will happen literally every time I shut my door. It sounds like the alarm is struggling to go off but cannot. 

*How can I disable the alarm effectively?* I've located the valet switch and attempted tapping it within five seconds after switching off the ignition to no avail. Maybe I'm doing it wrong, or maybe there's another way. Please lend me your thoughts. Thank you!


----------

